# Naomi Campbell walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (19x)



## Mandalorianer (27 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

Voll Strassen tauglich  :thx: dir für Naomi


----------



## 261690 (27 Juni 2015)

neue catwalkbilder

danke für naomi


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Voll Strassen tauglich  :thx:



Die Frage habe ich mir eben auch gestellt, nach kurzer Überlegung...ja


----------



## stuftuf (28 Juni 2015)

oh wie scharf!

sie hat zwar einen Schuss aber der Body ist immer noch TOP


----------



## tomvic (13 Juli 2015)

Thanks for Naomi!

-tomvic


----------



## Bowes (28 Aug. 2015)

*Dankeschön für *


----------



## Angus MacGyver (4 Sep. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------

